# Irix 15mm f2.4 Firefly



## JonA_CT (Dec 17, 2017)

First couple pics with the new lens...vision is going to be really important in using this lens effectively, but I think I'm going to like it quite a bit...




irix15f11 by jwa04, on Flickr




irix15f8 by jwa04, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2017)

cool lens, looks good.  need to cleaner that sensor -- or start the shutter replacement process.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 17, 2017)

Braineack said:


> cool lens, looks good.  need to cleaner that sensor -- or start the shutter replacement process.



Indeed.  I only start to notice it when I do landscape work. It’s had the shutter repaired once, so it’s D610 time.

I need to get through Christmas first though.


Or I need to order a D800 first, haha.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 17, 2017)

I wonder if they'll announce a d610 replacement early 2018 -- maybe hold off until then?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 17, 2017)

_Nice. _ I might have to look at these, closely.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2017)

Awwww, just clean the sensor. No need to replace the camera. Might need more than one type of sensor cleaning fluid however; one that can cut through oil. See Thom Hogan's pages for info on oil splatter cleaning method advice and comments. Wow, a 15mm rectilinear. Neat.


----------



## JonA_CT (Dec 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> Awwww, just clean the sensor. No need to replace the camera. Might need more than one type of sensor cleaning fluid however; one that can cut through oil. See Thom Hogan's pages for info on oil splatter cleaning method advice and comments. Wow, a 15mm rectilinear. Neat.


.

Since it’s already had the shutter assembly replaced (maybe 8-10k click since...), it should be replaced with a D610 for free based on their service advisory for the D600.  I just have to fill out the paperwork and go a couple weeks without a camera.

The deals on D800s have been so good, I might get one of those in addition to that, haha.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 17, 2017)

YES, the market has been flooded with D800,D800e, and D810 owners who are desperate to get those 45 million pixel files out of a new D850; I bought a used D800 for $795 a while back, and mentioned to braineack that the store I bought at had some great deals on D800 bodies. and he bought one from the same store, cross-continent, and also got a VERY good price on a super low-click (sub 10k!) D800. I agree, the D800 is tempting at the new-era,low prices, and I have to say, I have been tremendously impressed with the crop-in capabilities of the D800 versus the 24-MP FX file cameras (D3x,D610) that I have been using since the 2012 time frame.

Right NOW, as in late 2017, we are in the midst of yet another of what I call "the next big thing" transitions, when there is a new "big thing", one that brings a LOT of used gear into the sell-off-to-raise-cash segment of the used equipment market; we had it with the D100, with the D300, with the D200, and with the D800, and now, with the D850, when something with wide appeal to the bragging rights crowd, meaning those who demand the highest-end equipment in a segment, or the most-current technology.

If possible, sure, a D610 swap-out would be great for you.

Anyway...15mm...wow. When I was growing up, a 17mm was considered to be ultra-wide (and it still is to me!).


----------

